
Lessons from the Narcotic Farm, Part One (2012) - benbreen
https://pointsadhs.com/2012/02/29/lessons-of-narco-part-one/
======
zxexz
I’m really curious to read more - shame it seems that this series never got a
part two? If so, not that I could find.

------
hbogert
must've been very progressive for the time. Science was a lot better marketed
back then.

